# Quantum Fuel pump mount



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

I have a Quantum with a dead fuel system that I'd like to finally get running again.

It has the in-tank fuel pump setup, and one of the issues is that the pump mount bushing is long, long dead. The pump just rattles around in there.

Has anyone found a suitable replacement or workaround? It's been a few years since I've gone looking.


----------

